# looking to rent accomodation for month



## pennyarcade (Nov 21, 2009)

jsut booked flights 4th december, considering moving to Cypress, looking for central accommodation to visit the area, and meet up with fellow scots/brits for advice and guidance on living and working there. greatfull for any information on areas etc, I am a nurse, and my husband is in property investment, our son 21 will be joinin us when we are settled, what are the job opportunities for him, he is currently at college studying IT and web design/programming


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pennyarcade said:


> jsut booked flights 4th december, considering moving to Cypress, looking for central accommodation to visit the area, and meet up with fellow scots/brits for advice and guidance on living and working there. greatfull for any information on areas etc, I am a nurse, and my husband is in property investment, our son 21 will be joinin us when we are settled, what are the job opportunities for him, he is currently at college studying IT and web design/programming


Your best bet for accomodation if it only for a month is to go to hoilday rental sites where owners advertise their own properties. At this time of year and after the lack of rentals over the summer owners will snap your hand off and give you a good deal. 
As for the job situation, its is very bad here, just as it is everywhere. 
There are many many local people out of work and desperate.
By the way a Cypress is a tree. The island is called Cyprus.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

pennyarcade said:


> looking for central accommodation to visit the area, and meet up with fellow scots/brits for advice and guidance on living and working there.
> design/programming


Do you have preferences on where you want to stay? In a town? in the country? In a village? in the mountains? near the sea?
The main towns are Nicosia, Pafos, Limassol, Larnaca.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI , Hope you enjoy your month , Finding out where you would like to live&if it would work for you, as above post said holiday rentals will give good discont for a month at this time of year.
We have been here over a year from fife , love it. 
if its paphos you come too mail me .
Tricia


----------

